# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Dhuna ndaj femijeve

## mesia4ever

Dhuna kundër fëmijëve ndodh në të gjitha vendet, qofshin ato të pasura apo të varfëra. Nuk ka një faktor të vetëm që shpjegon pse një person sillet në mënyrë të dhunshme, por faktor të ndryshëm mund të luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm, siç është papunësia, varfëria, alkooli dhe keqpërdorimi i drogës si dhe problemet të shëndetit mental. Dhuna mund të prek të gjitha kategoritë e fëmijëve pa marrë parasysh personalitetin e tyre, prejardhjen, etnitetin, arsimimin, gjininë apo moshën. Disa kategori të fëmijëve janë posaçërisht të rrezikuara nga dhuna, siç janë fëmijët që jetojnë dhe punojnë në rrugë, fëmijët nga minoritetet etnike apo fëmijët me paaftësi. 

Fëmijët mund t’i nënshtrohen dhunës në mjedise të ndryshme, duke përfshirë shtëpitë, shkollat, komunitetet, vendet e punës dhe institucionet e banimit. Disa prej rasteve të dhunës të përjetuara nga fëmijët mund të jenë të papritura, por në shumicën e rasteve fëmijët e përjetojnë dhunën nga njerëzit që i njohin dhe iu besojnë, siç janë prindërit, të afërmit, mësuesit, i dashuri/e dashura, shokët e shkollës dhe punëdhënësit. 

Definicionet e formave të ndryshme të dhunës:
- Dhuna fizike –goditja me shpullë, goditja, grushtimi dhe forma të tjera të përdorimit të forcës
-	Dhuna seksuale – prekjet seksuale, ngacmimi seksual, keqpërdorimi seksual, dhunimi ose shfrytëzimi seksual në prostitucion ose pornografi dhe forma të tjera
-	Dhuna psikologjike – ofendimi, kërcënimi, poshtërimi, sharja, izolimi dhe forma të tjera
-	Neglizhenca – dështimi i një prindi ose kujdestari t’iu sigurojë fëmijëve kujdesin dhe mbrojtjen që kanë nevojë, siç është streha, ushqimi, veshmbathja dhe kujdesi shëndetësor. Ajo përfshin poashtu edhe mos sigurimin i mbështetjes emocionale, ose moskujdesi për shkollimin e një fëmije.
Familjet zakonisht perceptohen si vende të besimit të ndërsjellë, por ndonjëherë ato mund të jenë edhe të rrezikshme për fëmijët; të qenit dëshmitarë apo të përjetuarit e dhunës gjithmonë ndikon te fëmijët. 

Pasojat e formave të ndryshme dhe të qenit dëshmitarë i dhunës, mund të përfshijë rreziqe më të mëdha për sëmundje ose lëndime fizike, shtatzëni të padëshirueshme, diskriminim dhe vështirësi në shkollë. Pasoja psikologjike përfshijnë çrregullime në të ngrënë dhe në gjumë, ndjenja të turpit, sjellje të dhunshme dhe kriminale, depresion, ankth dhe përdorim i drogës dhe alkoolit. 

Dhuna mund të ndikojë në jetët e fëmijëve shumë vite më vonë, dhe fëmijët të cilët janë dëshmitarë ose kanë përjetuar dhunë si fëmijë janë më të rrezikuar të përjetojnë dhunë përsëri më vonë në jetët e tyre. 

Dhuna në familje është njëra nga rreziqet më serioze për fëmijët në Kosovë. Në më shumë se gjysmën e rasteve të raportuara të dhunës në familje,janë edhe fëmijët kanë përjetuar dhunë. Ndëshkimi trupor është gjerësisht i pranuar si mjet disiplinimi për fëmijët në shkolla, dhe shoqëria e Kosovës është ende e ndikuar nga besimi se disiplinimi i vajzave i bën ato “moralisht në rregull” ose disiplinimi i djemve i bën ata “më të fortë”. Pjesa më e madhe e dhunës së përjetuar nga fëmijët në përgjithësi mbetet e fshehur, dhe shpesh aprovohet në shoqëri, por nuk arsyetohet asnjëherë dhe është gjithmonë një shkelje e të drejtave të fëmijëve. Të drejtat e fëmijëve, siç është e drejta për një fëmijëri të sigurt dhe mbrojtje kundër të gjitha formave të dhunës, janë të përfshira në Konventën e të Drejtave të Fëmijëve, dhe në Kushtetutën e Kosovës. Në mënyrë që të parandalohet dhuna kundër fëmijëve në të ardhmen, është me rëndësi të përfshihemi në një dialog të hapur rreth besimeve lidhur me dhunën që i lëndon fëmijët.



Video shokuese, nuk di nese kane marre masa institucionet qe mirren me mbrojtjen e te drejtave te femijeve ne kete rast. Te rrahin dhe te qesin ne youtube, duke lene njolle te zeze turpi per nje kohe te gjate ne jeten e atij femije. Kjo vajza ketu le qe ben kercenime por edhe e kercenon me furrje kete vajzen tjeter. Keshillohen edhe prinderit qe te kene kujdes per femijet e tyre pasi qe femijet jane krijesa te ndieshme dhe vetem nje dhune e vogel mund te lere pasoja dhe kujtime te keqija ne personalitetin e atij femije. Mbijetese e me te fortit apo dhune e denueshme jo morale. Kjo video do te shkatrroje nje dite te jetes suaj por mund te ju vetedijesoje se cfare mund te i ndodhe femijes tuaj kur del nga shtepia apo banesa.

----------


## PINK

Mesia, asnje fjale nuk mora vesh ca i thoshte ajo dhe pse e rrihte? Ma hoqi trurin mua ajo qe thjesht po e shifja. Imagjino prinderve te asaj vajzes. Ca u be me kete videon? U mor ndonje mase ndaj asaj tjetres qe e kish doren dhe gojen e gjate aq shume?!!

----------


## mesia4ever

Zonje apo zonjushe e nderuar nuk besoj se eshte nderrmarre dicka sepse tek ne nuk funksionon shteti nuk kemi institucione perkatese, mund te besh cfare te duash deri sa nuk preken familjet e politikaneve dhe te tjereve qe jane te fuqishem, ndersa te dobeteve dhe te varferve nuk u jipet asnje e drejte po thuajse, perpos te drejta me fjale. Po rrahen e po vriten te medhenjte e nuk po nderrmirret asgje se le me qe ne Kosove keta thone se nuk duhet te mirremi me pune femijesh. A e din si na thoshin prinderit tane kur ishim te vegjel, ndodhnin rrahje ne shkolla dhe prinderit thoshin 'sot rrahen, neser pajtohen' vetem femije jane, ok atehere nuk kemi pasur shtet sepse ishim ner Serbi po tani nuk mund te justifikohemi. Nuk e dijne se cfare abuzimi  behet nese ushtrohet dhune ndaj nje femije shpesh here edhe nga vet femijet e tjere qe jane te fuqishem fizikisht me shume pasi kjo eshte tronditje psikike. Po mendojme se po jetojme ne demokraci e liri por ne te vertete po jetojme sikur ne mesjete. Edhe ne vendet perendimore ka rrahje femijesh por atje trajtohen edhe nga mediat duke bere vetedijesimin e shoqerise ndersa tek ne kjo eshte e dobet, pasi nuk perben lajme, por edhe kane institucione perkatese. Lajm perben se cili kengetar apo kengetare u zhvesh ne videoklip, cili hoxhe u rrah apo shperndau injorance me te madhe, ndersa a kane te drejta femijet a jo nuk perben asnje lajm. Shiqo as ketu ne forum askush nuk deshiron te mirret me keto probleme, krejt i injorojne keto ceshtje ndersa ne perendim nuk eshte keshtu. Keta me te shajte e me te ofendu e me te perqesh te paret jane kur eshte koha me bo dicka per shoqerine e per shtetin shumica mbyllin syte. Flasin per anetaresim ne BE por nuk e dijne se Kosova as pas 10 viteve nuk do te mund te anetaresohet ne kete union pasi nuk do te permbushe as gjysmen e standardeve, po jetojme me endrra fatkeqesisht. Perendimin e kemi kopju vetem per te keqija, te paret jemi per kete, por per dicka te mire pak behet pune.

----------


## mesia4ever

KTV rreth rastit





(pale edhe te rrahin dhe te qesin ne youtube, rast qe i ka shoku shume njerez me te drejte)

----------

